# Matching pair of original Lime 65 stingrays



## vastingray (Feb 16, 2021)

Matching pair of original Lime 65s January 65 shorty frame and April 65 long frame notice the difference in the kickstand length on the long and short frames


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 17, 2021)

When are you having a seconds sale?


----------



## sworley (Feb 17, 2021)

^^^ This! I need a Stingray Super Deluxe. I know you're holding...


----------



## jrcarz (Feb 17, 2021)

awesome!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 17, 2021)

nice pair!


----------

